# The end is near for The Marconi Building



## Gavanova (Jul 30, 2012)

The Marconi building was sold today. Apparently planning permission for apartment blocks has already been placed and could be granted by the end of the year. 

More bad news on old beauties as always.

Gav


----------



## ooda55 (Aug 9, 2013)

Passed it the other day and was totally boarded up at the front! Round the back it looked like they were ripping one of the rear buildings down 

Wish I had my camera, it was a fantastic scene with the massive building, digger and moonlight!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought it had been flattened ages ago


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (Aug 15, 2013)

do you mean this one?
http://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/marconi

I visited it with my work several years ago now, one of the most enchanting places I'd visitied, oddly, in many ways, just something about it..

Si


----------

